# Coming to ND need help



## eazygauge (Apr 4, 2011)

we are making our annual trip to saskatchewan from Florida to hunt for 2 weeks in October. We would like stop in ND and hunt ducks for a couple days. I have a friend who owns a pheasant hunting lodge but he doesnt hunt ducks. We were thinking of hunting devils lake or pot holes NW of minot. I always see a ton of ducks in this area on our drive through. Any suggestions on what we should do? Is it easy to get permission to hunt private land like in Canada? Im willing to trade a florida hunt of course.

Thanks,


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

The best advice i can give you is prolly something you already do in canada. Drive around and look for birds i prefer hunting ducks in fields but thats just me. Find them ask permission which i never have a problem with and than hunt them. full body mallard decoys and a mojo and your set and if you have a goose spread might as well put them out you never know when a flock or two are looking for a snack


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You'll find birds. As for permission, well, depends on a lot of things. General rule of thumb is, the closer you get to pheasant season and deer season, the harder it is to even get landowners to answer the door when you knock.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Remember the law in ND says if its not posted there's no need to ask for permission. Depending on what part of the state your visiting there is usually lots of land thats not posted..  

The devil's lake area is not one of those areas...


----------



## eazygauge (Apr 4, 2011)

Wingmaster22 said:


> Remember the law in ND says if its not posted there's no need to ask for permission. Depending on what part of the state your visiting there is usually lots of land thats not posted..
> 
> The devil's lake area is not one of those areas...


I didnt know that.... All good advice from everyone. Thank You.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

coming from a person that hunts both areas as an NR...just keep driving. you're almost there


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Wingmaster22 said:


> Remember the law in ND says if its not posted there's no need to ask for permission. Depending on what part of the state your visiting there is usually lots of land thats not posted..


Legally you are correct. However, it will benefit you and other sportsmen to ask permission if there is someone to ask (farmer working, farm house adjacent etc). Just being proactive and asking permission, even though it is not required, shows you respect their property and are thankful for the opportunity. I *ALWAYS* ask permission if there is someone that I can find...

I cannot tell you haw many times I have stopped to ask permission to hunt a tract and the owner would say something like, "sure you are welcome to hunt that field - but if you really want to see some birds, you need to go down this road another two miles and ask my brother... he has 10x that many birds using his field."


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Wingmaster22 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the law in ND says if its not posted there's no need to ask for permission. Depending on what part of the state your visiting there is usually lots of land thats not posted..
> ...


Couldn't agree more but........we've been told many times directly by the farmer that they really don't want to be bothered. Thats why they leave their land unposted. Now its true that if you do hook up with a farmer they can give you good info, we've definately established great relationships in the 10 years we've been goin out there. However I wouldn't let the fact that you can't find the owner of unposted land stop you from hunting it. :beer:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Wingmaster22 said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the law in ND says if its not posted there's no need to ask for permission. Depending on what part of the state your visiting there is usually lots of land thats not posted..
> ...


you know i've read that on this forum a 100 times...yet when i track down a farmer who didn't post his land to ask anyways....they look at me like i'm stupid. "what the hell, its not posted...means you can hunt it...why are you tracking me down".

if its not posted, hunt it...and take care of it, clean up your mess and leave it better than it was.

being a farmer, last thing i want during harvest is people calling me to hunt a piece that they can legally hunt anyways...if i'm too lazy to post it, its my fault.

i've also had many farmers that don't update their postings (10+ year old postings) and i've asked many, many people in town and other farmers and everyone of them told me if that posting is not current w/ name and phone number, its not a valid posting. I know this has been a hot topic on here before but when every local you ask tells you this...i tend to agree with the locals and not hte internet forum.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

shiawassee_kid said:


> i've also had many farmers that don't update their postings (10+ year old postings) and i've asked many, many people in town and other farmers and everyone of them told me if that posting is not current w/ name and phone number, its not a valid posting. I know this has been a hot topic on here before but when every local you ask tells you this...i tend to agree with the locals and not hte internet forum.


Personally I wouldn't mess with "bad signs"...if they made an attempt to post in the past, chances are they're still in the frame of mind. Just not worth it to have a farmer come kick you out.

My .02


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

And remember to be extra carefull you you go on land that you have not had contact with. The only thing that makes a farmer madder than someone tearing up his property is not knowing who that person was.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> shiawassee_kid said:
> 
> 
> > i've also had many farmers that don't update their postings (10+ year old postings) and i've asked many, many people in town and other farmers and everyone of them told me if that posting is not current w/ name and phone number, its not a valid posting. I know this has been a hot topic on here before but when every local you ask tells you this...i tend to agree with the locals and not hte internet forum.
> ...


i'll just say this. I'm not advocating just trouncing into a piece i guess...but investigate it to the fullest if you can. I shied away from old posting because of all the warnings i read in forums like this. from what each and every instance i've ran into was the farmer simply didn't keep up with his postings and didn't care about the piece any more (whether its hunted or not). this has been the case numerous times. I know the town well nowadays and really have got to know a majority of the locals on first name basis. Each and every one of them knows the posting rules the state has set forth and they live by them. If its not up to date and current, its not legit...which is the opposite that gets posted on here over and over. I'll agree that by not hunting it you totally avoid a dispute which you will lose everytime, i'm merely saying it doesn't hurt to put your feelers out with the people if you make any relationships in town (if your in a town, lol). They can give you pretty good information about said piece most of the time...i.e. "they dont want hunters" or "hes touchy" or what i like to hear "that land is huntable, he just never tore down his signs".

after years hunting there i can tell whos active posters and whos not, who keeps up on their postings and such. Its true that later in season (closer to pheasant and deer)....more postings occur. Its harder to have the freedom to roam during this time but there is plenty of accessible land yet by many OOS's standards.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> coming from a person that hunts both areas as an NR...just keep driving. you're almost there


Agree 100%


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Keep driving. Canada has way more water and as of this week - all of the ducks.


----------

